# BJJ and flexibility...



## Laoshi77 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just wanted to ask if any of you supplement your training in BJJ with Yoga or Taijiquan (Tai Chi).

I know of one or two people mentioning they do (on the Tai Chi board) so I thought I would ask this board itself for a greater understanding. I just wondered how popular it was.

Rickson Gracie, Diego Sanchez and B.J Penn are just a few names which spring to mind who do practise these alternative systems.

Namaste.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 12, 2009)

Yoga makes a big difference for me. It not only helps improve my functional flexibility on the mat, it helps reduce soreness from training and helps my recovery time.


----------



## MattJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I found that Pilates helped me in the same ways that Tony mentioned.


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 13, 2009)

Yoga is great for any intense physical activity. But I don't treat it as an alternative system... more like eating better vegetables with a well-rounded meal.

I tried one class of Bikram Yoga, where they heat up the room. That, coupled with daily yoga stretches and warm stretching prior to training greatly increased my flexibility. I can do the splits now!


----------



## Ironcrane (Aug 15, 2009)

Way out of my area, but I will add that from my experience with trying to learn a Jujitsu move (And I can't remember exactly what that move was, but it was some sort of transition into an armbar) I kept beaning the other guy in the head with my heal, because I wasn't flexible enough to do it correctly. 

Based on that experience alone, I say flexibility will help a lot.


----------



## CanadianCommando (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely reccomend adding Yoga to your routines, at least a couple days a week. It'll build both flexibility and strength, and will loosen you up so that you avoid injuries.

Chris.


----------

